

MIT Open Courseware - Free Lectures - macco
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/home/home/index.htm

======
bgurupra
Actually MIT's OCW is pretty popular and many people know about it, but I am
sure there are other sites as well which have quality tech education type
material, some of the links I use below, What other links do HNers have?Please
pass along here and everybody could gain from that

1) MIT -> <http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/home/home/index.htm>

2) National Program on Technology Enhanced Learning
-><http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd>

3) Google Tech Talks -> <http://www.youtube.com/user/googletechtalks>

~~~
andr
<http://AcademicEarth.com> is also great

~~~
ray_wang
I really love their entrepreneurship talks but they are way too short. I wish
someone would upload an entire entrepreneurship class.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I've thought about aggregating all online conference talks, keynotes,
workshop,etc videos into one site. Would this be useful to everyone here?

~~~
weaksauce
Yes. I would want a site that is better than a basic categorized list. You can
have some kind of filtering and recommendation system for content that is
interesting to you based on the tagging information and tracking of other
people that have similar interests(think netflix). Ideally you should be able
to create some kind of playlist of things that you would like to see and add
it to that. The site should also track progress. Good luck though, I think it
would be a welcome addition to the web.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I'd probably start really simple at first with just organizing the content,
which is a big step all by itself. The point would be to get something out
that's useful to people. I'd certainly add playlists, favorites, etc. soon
thereafter though.

~~~
santry
I started down a similar path about 4 years ago with some partners and we
created e3f, "education for everyone, everywhere — for free"
(<http://e3f.com>). We were doing it as a side project, and each of us ended
up going in a different direction and the project languished.

Would love to talk ideas for starting it up again.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
this is really interesting. my hypothesis is this: the resources to learn
anything you want, literally anything, exist online. in some cases too many
resources exist ie- learn php or rails. Someone needs to organize those
sources and the best ones. I was thinking maybe you organize topics into
"virtual syllabuses". So say you wanted to learn web dev, you would go to this
link for intro to everything, these set of links for RoR stuff, these set of
links for mysql, etc. Also keep a list of blogs to continually read to stay up
to date. saw youre a bc alum. what year? drop me an email, would love to talk
more: j@jasonlbaptiste.com

------
stse
I like this trend, but I have some reservations about the usefulness of the
material. It's not generally suited for self studies, as it's made for a full
time student and while the lectures and notes are open, the course ware isn't.
As far as I know there's no easy way to take an exam or get a grade. It also
seems hard for other teachers to use, as it doesn't contain any instructions
from that perspective.

So while I like the initiative, I currently can't see any widespread usage for
it and think it needs to evolve to become "truly" open.

